# Festplatte richtig löschen



## _root (24. August 2005)

Hi. 

Ich habe hier nen Laptop von meinem Chef. Den soll ich jetzt für ihn richtig platt machen. Soll aber kein neues Windows drauf. Wie mache ich das jetzt am besten? Hab das so noch nie gemacht. Immer nur mit anschliessender Neuinstallation des Betriebssysems.

Bitte helft mir. MfG aCid


----------



## Sinac (24. August 2005)

Such dir ein Programm zur LowLevel Formatierung und überschreibe damit die Festplatte mit Nullen. Das sollte sicher genug sein. Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst überschreibst du die Platte vorher noch mit zufälligen 0 und 1 Sequenzen.
Unter Linux würde das ungefähr so aussehen:

```
dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
```
Ansonsten brauchst du ein Tool von ner bootfähigen Diskette.
Normales Löschen oder Formatieren und völlig sinnlos, da wird nichts
gelöscht oder vernichtet.


----------

